# SAI brush question?



## SeventhStrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I put photoshop brushes in sai?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooh I'm not sure about that, I've never tried it. Sorry  
I don't think so... unless they have the same textures.. maybe if you dragged the textures over?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 4, 2011)

No you can't They're different brush technologies.

Photoshop uses an abr file if I remember correctly. Sai Paint does not use this.
I do know that Gimp is able to read ABR files. 

This is more of an art question than computer even if it is software.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2011)

PS uses .abr and SAI uses .ini

Not compatible.  That said, you can still download many different brushes that are custom-made.


----------



## SeventhStrain (Feb 5, 2011)

Where???


----------



## SeventhStrain (Feb 5, 2011)

WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD A LOTTA SAI BRUSHES?!!!?!?!


----------



## Zydala (Feb 5, 2011)

what kind are you looking for, specifically?

http://fav.me/d2ccj76
http://fav.me/d2p5io1
http://beroleagle.deviantart.com/ar...hes-96742060?q=boost:popular sai brushes&qo=0

those are the better ones I could find on DA. You make most brushes by messing around with brush options yourself; the ones I'm posting are just other people's settings.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 5, 2011)

SeventhStrain said:


> WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD A LOTTA SAI BRUSHES?!!!?!?!


 
http://cghub.com/scripts/view/128/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2118121/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2111687/


----------



## OxfordTweed (Feb 14, 2011)

Zydala said:


> what kind are you looking for, specifically?
> 
> http://fav.me/d2ccj76
> http://fav.me/d2p5io1
> ...


 
Oh, I LOVE that Mechanical Pencil brush. I've created a smudgy eraser to go with it, and now SAI is the best thing ever for sketching,


----------

